

Show HN: Two ex-Googlers turn garbage men - charlesacknin
http://getelxr.com

======
ChrisGranger
This would be _great_ for someone who is planning a move but doesn't want to
take a lot of things with them. Sell as much as you can all in one go instead
of parting it out on Craigslist or similar.

A shame it's only in the Bay area (for now, at least).

~~~
charlesacknin
Thanks Chris! We indeed have a few users who mentioned a similar interest
(sell in bulk before moving).

We can't go nation wide or global yet due to obvious scaling constraints, but
we'll get there, stay tuned.

~~~
livestyle
Hi Charles do you mind if I hunt you tmrw?

~~~
charlesacknin
Yup go ahead.

------
nicolewhite
This is definitely a gap that needs filled. When I moved from Austin to SF I
ended up throwing out a bunch of stuff that I would have preferred to sell or
donate but I just didn't have the time.

~~~
charlesacknin
Cool, let us know next time you move!

------
furanon
Wow, super handy

